# What do you experts think



## hamma time (Sep 29, 2006)

i am looking for a quality coyote rifle. I have been looking online and havent found much. I want either a 22-250 or 223 or something along these lines. I ahve been hunting with my deer rifle (.270) and i just want something smaller. I want to know wat brand of rifle you guys are using in these calibers? Any comments good or bad about the Model R-15 VTR Modular Repeating Rifles from remington?


----------



## hamma time (Sep 29, 2006)

or a 243? I want a rifle that can shoot about 300-350 thats about the range i will go out to if i have to otherwise ill try and call em closer


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have an older Winchester Model 70, 243. Wouldn't change it for anything. 300-350 yards no problem, 0-50 yards no problem. I shoot reloads, that way I can adjust for whatever I'm hunting. Fox, Coyote, Deer.


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

This is nothing wrong with an AR platform rifle. Both a bolt and a semi have their own advantages and disadvantages as I'm sure you have taken those into consideration. So its really up to you and what you prefer to shoot. Most of the firearms in my collection are assault rifles, but I'd take my .223 bolt over anything in there.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Kelly,

What do you do if what your shooting at is between 51yards and 299? 

Sorry man, just funnin' witcha! :beer:

Jaybic


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Jaybic- I throw the gun like a spear, and hope I hit the critter, cause it makes a mess in the end of the barrel when I miss


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im no expert, but I did stay in a holiday inn express last night.

My vote goes to a Rem 700 in .22-250.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

If I was going to buy a rifle today it would be the Savage Predator in 22-250 saw one at the shop loved it!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

If I were going out to buy a varmit deer rifle today, I would pick up a Savage in 243. If I were after a varmit only rifle I would find a nice rifle in 220 swift. My canoe doesn't drift in the same current as most peoples do.

 Al


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

The main thing I foccuss on while looking for a predator rifle is accuracy. In that catagory the only two names I trust are Remington and Savage.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

A lot of that depends on your budget I guess. I sure love my Weatherby Vanguard! That is the next one I will buy again.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Most rifles in coyote calibers -- .204, .223, .22-.250 and .243s along with a few others -- can be fine tuned to shoot very well. Besides a 700 Remington BDL in .223, I also have a .223 in Tikka and both can do what I ask of them.

A brand that seems to be really catching on is the CZ, particularly in the .204 caliber. I picked up a 527 American in .204 a few weeks back and it's the sweetest little rifle. I particularly like the set trigger and the detachable magazine.

I've been tied up with other things the last few weeks so I haven't had the chance to work with it yet to find the best handload. But from all the reviews I've read on the CZs they're tack drivers and next fall, the coyotes up in Saskatchewan are gonna catch hell.


----------

